# New Garage



## CrispyL (Apr 30, 2011)

I’ve been building my new garage since may and will shortly be getting to the point of lighting.
I’ve been doing some research to try and establish what would be best in the way of Lumens. Can anyone offer any advice please? The ones I’m looking at will give me a total of 66000 lumens. It will be plastered and painted white inside.
Thanks


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Contact your local electric wholesaler, they will get a supplier to do a lighting scheme based on your dimensions, wall finish and intended function. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

Looking at the size of that garage i would get Football Stadium Floodlights......Jealous!


----------



## CrispyL (Apr 30, 2011)

Cheers.

Some build pictures, slowly getting there.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Is there a turntable going in there ?


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

We need more pics. Looks incredible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

LeeH said:


> Contact your local electric wholesaler, they will get a supplier to do a lighting scheme based on your dimensions, wall finish and intended function.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


As above. 
Isolux drawings and calcs means you won't have to waste money on lights you don't need

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrispyL (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes, fitting a turntable. Will check out lighting calcs.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

CrispyL said:


> Yes, fitting a turntable. Will check out lighting calcs.


Is your reverse gear broken?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CrispyL (Apr 30, 2011)

Full height frameless glass window for displaying the Corrado VR6.


----------



## CrispyL (Apr 30, 2011)

LeeH said:


> Is your reverse gear broken?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


🤣 no, it's fairly tight down the side of the house and the garage is 200ft from the road.
Plus it looks good.


----------



## CrispyL (Apr 30, 2011)

Got the garage plastered, soon begins the mammoth painting task.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

CrispyL said:


> Got the garage plastered, soon begins the mammoth painting task.


you are not going to get any sympathy from me on that front......just jealousy:lol:


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow that’s some build. Looking forward to seeing the turntable in action


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

CrispyL said:


> Yes, fitting a turntable. Will check out lighting calcs.


I like that! I like that a lot!:thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Turntable sounds cool but there's plenty of room in front of the 2doors to turn around in isn't there?


----------



## CrispyL (Apr 30, 2011)

The big opening isn’t a door, it’s a 4m wide glass panel so I can view one of my cars from the house.


----------



## CrispyL (Apr 30, 2011)

Garage almost complete.


----------



## CrispyL (Apr 30, 2011)

Inside nearly there too, got the important thing in there


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Looks really nice that garage. I hope you are getting an alarm installed?


----------



## nwmlarge (Oct 30, 2006)

The display section is amazing, proper nice touch.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

very cool indeedy


----------



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

That big window is ridiculous. I love it &#55357;&#56833;


----------

